# Wie nutzt man PIVOT-Funktion?



## MCrookieDe (10. November 2004)

Hallo erstmal. 
Mein Chef hat dem Kauf einens neuen Monitors zugestimmt. 
Natürlich Flatscreen soll es sein.
Da ich im Büro viele Briefe schreibe wäre eine Pivot-Funktion sehr interessant.
Allerdings habe ich mich gefragt welche Vorraussetzungen das Ganze hat und
was man alles einstellen / installieren muss.
Braucht man einen speziellen Grafikkarten-Treiber? Oder sogar eine spezielle
Grafikkarte? Braucht man eine Art plugin für MS Office?

Der Computer ist ein Dell Dimension 4600 mit Geforce FX 5200. (hat DVI)
Windows XP & MS Office 2003.

Schon mal danke für eure Tips.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ranbert (10. November 2004)

Also prinzipiell sollte die einzige Vorraussetzung sein, dass das Display drehbar ist...
Denn in den heutigen Grafiktreibern sind die Funktionen zum drehen des Bildschirms schon integriert. (Auch wenn ich hier nur vom Catalyst aus persönlicher Erfahrung sprechen kann) Der Treiber stellt auch gleich eine HotkeyFunktion zum umschalten des Displays bereit, so dass ein Handgriff und ein Tastendruck in der Regel ausreicht, zum umschalten! Am besten gehst Du mal zu den Einstellungen für Anzeige/Einstellungen/Erweitert und schaust da mal, ob es bei Dir im Treiber einen Menupunkt gibt, der Drehung (oder ähnlich heisst) - sollte das so sein, dann dürfte es mit dem Treiber und deiner Graka keine Probleme geben. Sonst einfach mal nen neuen Treiber installieren und dann noch mal schauen....


----------

